# Toddler group



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

My son & his family are moving with me this July to the Peyia area can anyone tell me are there mother and toddler groups my daughter inlaw and granddaughter can go to, to meet friends

Thanks Cherie x


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Cherie said:


> My son & his family are moving with me this July to the Peyia area can anyone tell me are there mother and toddler groups my daughter inlaw and granddaughter can go to, to meet friends
> 
> Thanks Cherie x


My wife made lots of new friends at Kathy's Mums and Tots Group which is now held in Chloraka so not too far from you. It was great for her to make new friends for herself and the kids. There are 2 hour sessions at least 4 times a week. Children range from a few weeks old to about 5. Her number is 99867602.


----------

